# How much to feed an 8 month old?



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper is an 8 1/2 month, 15 pound mini and he weighs 15 pounds. We feed him 1/4 cup TOTW with a tablespoon of canned such as Wellness 95 % for breakfast and 1/2 cup of TOTW with 2 tablespoons of the canned for dinner. As with most poodles, he has self regulated and if I give him any more than this he won't eat it. He also gets maybe 1-2 treats per day.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! He's been geting 1/2 cup for breakfast and 1/4 cup for dinner, same as Casper which I think accounts for Lou's weight gain  Thank you so much!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I always completely ignore the feeding instructions on the label. It is so difficult to take in differences in breed, age, activity level, that I don't think they ever get it right.

If he's overweight, you can either cut his food or increase his exercise. When I felt mine was a bit too heavy, I cut his dinner by 1/3 for a week, then weighed again, and eventually got to an amount that seemed to keep him at the stable weight I was after.

We do weigh-ins regularly ... I taught him to sit on the bathroom scale.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! Since it's such a high protein food, it's almost all meat, I read that he may need less of it than he would a non-high protein food. So, maybe the 3/4 cups a day is just too much protein for him... thank you again!


----------

